# Wow! New Naked Portafilter on R58



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Bought a new naked portafilter from a fellow forum member. First shot was amazing. I put it down to a fluke but decided to record the second shot just in case. Wow. Just wow. Tasted great too


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks good similar to how mine comes out, at first I was getting some jets come off in all directions, down to I think not enough coffee in it.

Do find taller cups butter to keep splatter from it dripping down so high means less messy to.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice one!

I get totally locked in watching a shot from naked PF









Vital to improve tamping technique, as well. Even though it gives you a mess every now and then... btw: jets are usually related to channelling.

You might soon find yourself searching for a distribution tool of sorts


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

ahh thanks, I seem to have got it down pretty well now, i find get it just right on new bad of beans, then add new and need to adjust some for grind each time, same beans but obviously different age etc.


----------



## gibbon (Aug 7, 2018)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

